# Driving through Russia (Around the world without air travel)



## Cozmcrae (May 25, 2016)

I left Scotland about 8 months ago to travel round the world without using air travel. Just incase anyone is interested this is me driving through Russia at the end of last year in my broken 20 year old Toyota Hilux. It made it and only coust me 1000 GBP ($1500)


I'm in Beijing now and had to sell the car before getting into China because of their horrendous government not letting in foreign plated vehicles so I've picked up a motorbike for my time in Chine but I'll probably move back into a cheap set of 4 wheels when I leave and head to India.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 26, 2016)

i honestly never thought that would be that cheap to do in gas. i'm guessing cause of exchange rates?


----------



## Cozmcrae (May 26, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i honestly never thought that would be that cheap to do in gas. i'm guessing cause of exchange rates?


I ran it on veg oil until I reached Russia then low grade diesel was about 20p a litre. Russia has really cheap fuel and the recent ruble crash halved the price.


----------



## drode (May 27, 2016)

I think I heard the Monday Morning Podcast on there.


----------



## jaws (May 28, 2016)

Hilux diesels are damn hard to get in the US.

Where did you get your veg oil throughout the trip? Did you filter it, fuel heater install etc.?

Where have you been staying at?


----------



## Cozmcrae (May 31, 2016)

drode said:


> I think I heard the Monday Morning Podcast on there.


That you did


----------



## Cozmcrae (May 31, 2016)

jaws said:


> Hilux diesels are damn hard to get in the US.
> 
> Where did you get your veg oil throughout the trip? Did you filter it, fuel heater install etc.?
> 
> Where have you been staying at?


I basically went to costco just before I left the UK and filled the boot and back seats with it which gave me enough range to make it to Russia. Once I crossed into the motherland, it was too cold to run veg oil and also fuel was dirt cheap due to the collapsed Ruble. The car runs 100% veg oil hapily as long as its above around 5 degrees then it really struggles with the viscosity but a bit of diesel/petrol mixed in thins it down.
I stayed in hostels in Moscow and St Petersburg and the rest I stayed with people on couchsurfing. I would have considered sleeping in the car but this was Siberia in November so I would have frozen to death.


----------



## jaws (Jun 1, 2016)

Cozmcrae said:


> I basically went to costco just before I left the UK and filled the boot and back seats with it which gave me enough range to make it to Russia. Once I crossed into the motherland, it was too cold to run veg oil and also fuel was dirt cheap due to the collapsed Ruble. The car runs 100% veg oil hapily as long as its above around 5 degrees then it really struggles with the viscosity but a bit of diesel/petrol mixed in thins it down.
> I stayed in hostels in Moscow and St Petersburg and the rest I stayed with people on couchsurfing. I would have considered sleeping in the car but this was Siberia in November so I would have frozen to death.


Badass man, sounds like fun. How soar did your ass get?


----------



## Cozmcrae (Jun 3, 2016)

jaws said:


> Badass man, sounds like fun. How soar did your ass get?


Surprisingly not much at all. I actually towed a car back from Portugal to Scotland in early 2015 and that was a 2 day drive each way. That was more painful on the cheeks than this. I guess I kind of just got used to it plus it had those old early 90's soft cloth seats so they were pretty good to squirm in when I was getting tired of a certain position. I was in a mates 2015 opel (Chevy something to Americans) astra driving 2 days to Berlin and it was fucking murder compared to every car I've ever owned which were all pre 2000. When it comes to car seats they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 3, 2016)

lol sandy hook truther podcasts


----------



## jaws (Jun 3, 2016)

I'll keep that in mind for ass experimentation!


Cozmcrae said:


> Surprisingly not much at all. I actually towed a car back from Portugal to Scotland in early 2015 and that was a 2 day drive each way. That was more painful on the cheeks than this. I guess I kind of just got used to it plus it had those old early 90's soft cloth seats so they were pretty good to squirm in when I was getting tired of a certain position. I was in a mates 2015 opel (Chevy something to Americans) astra driving 2 days to Berlin and it was fucking murder compared to every car I've ever owned which were all pre 2000. When it comes to car seats they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jun 25, 2016)

[QUOTE="Cozmcrae, post: I was in a mates 2015 opel (Chevy something to Americans) [/QUOTE]

Opels are rare but exist in America.... my mom owned 3 opel gt's for parts to fix 2 others (poor mans corvette)


----------



## marmar (Jul 12, 2017)

" It made it and only coust me 1000 GBP ($1500)" 
Only? Man, you can take a train across Russia from west to China border and it will cost three times less


----------

